# Upper control arm bumper



## Wolfhound (Apr 5, 2008)

Need some advice on upper control arm bumper replacement. I have a 66 LeMans convertible and have recently replaced the entire front suspension. During the re-installation process I have had 2 new/replacement upper control arm bumpers on the right side break off at the base. No issues with the left side as it still sits in position. Am I doing something wrong on the reassembly?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're breaking them that often, I'd say either you're having a run of horrible luck with bad parts, or something's wrong that's causing you to hit the bumpers way too hard and way too often.

Bear


----------



## Wolfhound (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Bear. After calling two parts suppliers I don't think it's the rubber bump stop. Now I leaning more towards the upper control arm alignment perhaps being to far in. How much space should be between the bump stop and the upper control arm under normal weight conditions? Engine installed. Is their a definitive gap between the two? After replacing the upper control arms I shimmed the new ones exactly like the old ones. I'm just not confident that new control arms are the exact dimensions as the old. I may have to remove shims to get the upper control arm pressure off the bump stop and move it out way from the frame a bit.


----------

